# GRF happy ending



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love stories with a happy ending. Glad Leila will be enjoying a great forever home.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ah, I love a happy ending.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great story! Leila and Tuff look like they had a fun play date.

Thanks for sharing her story.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So happy for her!! If only they can all end like this....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update AlanK, that is what makes hours of emails, phone calls, and driving all worth it!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is always great when there are happy ending such as this one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update and pics-happy endings like this makes all the effort put in so very worth while.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*

ALANK

You just made my day!!  I am overjoyed for Leila and her WONDERFUL FAMILY and jumping for joy you and Tuff got to meet her!!

*ALAN: THANK YOU FOR TELLING YOUR FRIENDS ABOUT HER!!*:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I remember Leila and her story.

What a lovely girl she has grown into.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Love those kind of stories! Nice to have some good news. : )


----------

